# Bay Flats Lodge - "January's Mid-Coast Outlook"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
January 2, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
With the approach of January, cold weather has probably already hit us at least once or twice, and area bay waters have become quite a chilly place to be. In the event weâ€™re presented with a calm day, area anglers should make an effort to venture out into the mid-section of San Antonio Bay in order to take advantage of what can, at times, be some prime cold-water trout fishing amongst the shell reefs. However, we might be spending most of our days in January putting up with harsh winds either out of the south just prior to a front, or out of the north immediately following the passage of a front.

Either way, anglers can often spend a considerable amount of time this month searching for productive areas that provide substantial protection from high winds and other elements. Many have spent a lot of wintertime days out on the water nestled close to the bank in tight coves that are located on the bayside of area back lakes. These coves offer protection from the weather, and they also offer access to narrow arteries that feed saltwater into some of the back lakes. Thereâ€™s a good possibility youâ€™ll find some folks who are â€œin the knowâ€ using plastic baits while looking for some of the bigger trout in these deep guts when the water gets really cold this month.

If you happen to be using top water baits on any given day in January, remember the old rule-of-thumb that says to throw bright colors on bright days, and dark colors on dark days or in dark water. But whenever you toss plastics in wintertime, you may prefer to stick to using the darker colors. When itâ€™s cold outside, dark-colored plastics have produced more times than not, regardless of the weather or the water conditions. A couple of favorite colors this time of the year include Texas Roach and Black Magic, both with a chartreuse tail. But, an all-time go-to bait for cold water still remains plum with a chartreuse tail.

Mud thatâ€™s mixed with a little shell should be your preference this month. So, aside from ducking into coves along the south shoreline, anglers should also be looking to concentrate some efforts elsewhere. Wading long, skinny reefs that are nearly up against the shore of the Aransas National Refuge has historical proven to be time well spent for anglers when itâ€™s cold outside. Other areas you should investigate this month include the protected shoreline of the Welder Ranch, the deeper waters of the Victoria Barge Canal and the ICW, the reefs located near Grass Island, and the mud/shell floor that rests near the lower end of Shoalwater Bay where it opens into San Antonio Bay. While it is highly possible that you might get cold or be uncomfortable, keep in mind the fact that youâ€™ll be having fun while making enjoyable memories. Happy New Year to allâ€¦!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*










2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*
Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Tuesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Mostly sunny skies. High 77F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph.
*Tuesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly clear skies. Low 49F. Winds NNW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Except for a few afternoon clouds, mainly sunny. High 62F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds. Low 51F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies during the morning hours will become overcast in the afternoon. High 66F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.06 in*
Increasing clouds with showers arriving sometime after midnight. Low around 45F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 60%. 
*Synopsis:* 
Wind will become west to northwest today in response to a frontal boundary. Generally weak offshore flow is expected by Tuesday. Increasing north to northeast flow is expected Tuesday night through Friday in response to a cold front. Patchy light rain and isolated to scattered showers are expected to develop Thursday and Friday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 64.0 degrees
Seadrift 69.1 degrees
Port Aransas 64.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 2*

Pics 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 3*

Pics 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 4*

Pics 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you for taking time to read.*

We want to say THANK YOU to all the guests who've already booked this year. A lot of hard working folks behind the scenes making it happen. As you can see October is a popular month for fishing. Thanks to the best staff in the fishing and hunting lodge business. Bay Flats Lodge â€" at Bay Flats Lodge.


----------

